

 My conference is giving away $26k to 1 startup - auston
http://thenextweb.com/events/2012/01/31/7-startups-will-compete-for-26k-at-superconf-it-could-be-you-but-act-now/

======
breckognize
We were at SuperConf last year (as one of the presenting companies) and got
tremendous exposure. If you're a pre-series A start up, this is a perfect
conference to practice your pitch at and to meet cool people. The speakers
were also fantastic. This year's line up looks even better.

------
alain94040
Just to nitpick: if you were really giving away $26K in cash, that would be
something. It's $10K in cash, and $16K in services, and we all know how those
services were priced. Still, $10K is pretty good.

~~~
auston
Here is the breakdown: <http://superconf.co/blastoff.php>

The service credits are priced at face value (Except for GitHub which is a
package) - maybe I'm misunderstanding your statement?

------
auston
Also, I put in some time to create an infographic with some stats I compiled
on other conferences.

TL;DR - In 2011, TechCrunch Disrupt was the best conference to launch at. You
should still apply to present at my conference (SuperConf) anyway ;)

------
bradmccarty
Seriously, if you're considering, stop considering and do this. It's my first
time seeing what the Miami area has to offer and I want to be blown away.

